# Canada’s Sedentary Militia Drill Associations Authorised By MGO No.1 17 Nov 1862



## Chispa (10 Oct 2015)

*Canada’s Sedentary Militia "Drill Associations" Authorised By MGO No.1, 17th Nov., 1862.*

*Intro:* The term Cadet can be misleading and confusing in Canadian accounts. “Cadet Corps” only officially surfaces in the 1889 cadet corps movement, used in books, Newspapers, Militia & Defence reports of the day, and while in parliament debates; however the term Cadet goes back pre British conquest of New France. In Col. E.J. Chambers’ compilations, “cadets” were organized at Quebec pre and post 1860s. “The exigencies of military service, however, made it necessary to use the Canadian settlers on far distant fields on militia service. When Celeron de Bienville, June 15th. 1749, left Lachine on his celebrated expedition to the Valley of the Ohio, he had no less than- 180 Canadian Militia with him, the rest of his force, exclusive of Indians, being 14 officers and cadets and 20 soldiers.” ………………


*The status quo, mainstream historian, Canadian Cadet Corps Roots account as fallows:—

The Early History.*

The Royal Canadian Army Cadets (RCAC) can trace back their history to the creation of Drill Associations in 1861, predating confederation by 6 years. Great Britain had also formed cadets in 1860. These associations were linked to local schools. The American Civil War and the threat of the Fenian Raids motivated their creation in Upper and Lower Canada. These early cadet units, called drill associations, mark the beginning of the Canadian Cadet Movement, one of the country's oldest youth programs. 

Trinity College Volunteer Rifle Company was formed June 1, 1861 in Port Hope, Ontario. Bishop’s College Drill Association was formed in Lennoxville, Que on December 6, 1861. Another fourteen of the early cadet corps called "Drill Associations" or "Rifle Companies" stood up in Ontario and Quebec. Canada's oldest continually serving cadet corps is No. 2 Bishop's College School Cadet Corps in Lennoxville, Quebec, its roots firmly in the previous drill association.

These early "drill associations" accepted members ranging in age from 13 to 60. The distinction between high school cadets and the adult militia became clear in 1879, when authorization was given to form 74 "Association for Drill in Educational Institutions". Young men over 14 years of age where invited to participate and would not be employed in active service.
•	http://www.armycadethistory.com/Main_page.htm
•	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Canadian_Army_Cadets









Canada’s DHH Ph.D.s’ championed Cadet Corps Roots ingrained account, recycled by mainstream historians, on-line &c., is murky, shallow and questionable. The original 1862-63 Gov., M & D submitted, published reports, paint a completely different portrait. Upper Canada’s Trinity College by MGO 1st June 1861, organised an independent rifle company, raised by Major Robt. B. Denison, at "Weston Toronto." Authorised by GO., 3rd June 1861 and incorporated as No. 9 Coy "Trinity College," 2nd Battalion Volunteer Militia Rifles of Canada. 2nd Batt. VMR’s C., were reorganised in late 1862, and redesignated No. 8 Company, "Trinity College." The battalion by MGO 18 March 1863, restyled as 2nd Batt., VMR’s C or "The Queen’s Own Rifles of Toronto," Trinity College retained their No. 8 Company designation. Bishop’s College Drill Association, formed in Decr., 6th 1861, only unfolded in 1869; its seeds were firmly rooted in the Independent Rifle Companies, raised during the Trent Affair. BCS, from 1861 till 1866 was classified under, "Volunteer Militia Infantry and Rifle Corps," however in 1867- 69 returned to its roots as a "Class B Independent Company," therefore obviously not cadet corps roots. As for "another 14 early Drill Associations or Rifle Companies stoop up, in Ontario and Quebec," is misleading, erroneous. For Lower & Upper Canada, (United Canada’s East & West), by February 1862 over 60 Independent, Regulare, Volunteer, "Rifle, Infantry Companies," "Class A & B" were authorised. The amendment Section 11 consisted of; "professors, masters, pupils of Universities, Schools or other public Institutions raised the above mentioned companies," I only uncovered two non-school’s D.A.’s organised pre Decr., 62.  Drill Associations were only assented by the militia act amendment, 9th June, 1862, with minimal interest from educational institutions, the majority preferred Rifle, Infantry, etc., Coy’s or were already authorized as active, independent, volunteer &c., Militia pre amendment. This prompted a new regulation, obligating the Militia District Divisions and Sub-Divisions, of the “Sedentary Battalions, Companies,” too raise Drill Associations. By Dec., 1862 to 7th Feb., 1863, a total of 76 Drill Associations were authorised by GO., though 70 were allotted by Section 11. Circa 1867, post Fenian Raids, a push for College/University, Coy’s, authorised as Independent, Volunteer Militia, Rifle, Infantry, etc., restyled as Drill Associations, was afoot, included non-schools. Several factors for reorganisation: Complying with Drill Associations, 11 now Section 58 of the Militia Act: "Independent companies of infantry" composed of professors, masters, pupils of Universities, Schools or other public Institutions……. "Associations or Companies shall not be provided with any clothing or allowance therefore, nor shall they receive pay." Actually, just one factor influenced the Big Wigs at Québec, the amount of money saved by the government coffers.   



*REPORT OF THE COMMISSIONERS DEPARTMENT OF ADJUTANT GENERAL OF MILITIA, AND THE BEST MEANS OF REORGANIZING THE MILITIA.*

*Regular Militia.*
20. We recommend that the Province be divided into such "Military Districts" as the Commander-in-Chief may, from time to time, direct.
21. That each Military District be divided into "Regimental Divisions."
22. That in order to facilitate the enrolment, relief and reinforcement of an Active Force, each Regimental Division be divided into "Sedentary Battalion Divisions," and subdivided into "Sedentary Company Divisions."...................

*Volunteer Militia.*
26. We recommend that each of the principal cities of the Province, namely, Quebec,
Montreal, Ottawa, Kingston, Toronto, Hamilton and London, with such portions of the surrounding country as may, from time to time, be added to them by the Commander-in-
Chief, shall constitute a Military District, to be divided into Regimental and Sedentary
Battalion Divisions, as hereinbefore detailed; that they be allowed to furnish Volunteer
Militia of the three arms in the proportions hereinafter detailed, in lieu of Active Battalions of Regular Militia............ 


*ANNO VICESIMO-QUINTO
VICTORIAE REGINAE.

AN ACT AMEND THE ACT RESPECTING THE MILITIA.*
Militia Act Amendment: Chapter 1, 26 Victoria, 1862. 
[Assented to 9th June, 1862.]

*WHEREAS* it is expedient to make the following provisions (Preamble) in amendment of chapter thirty-five of the Consolidated Statutes of Canada, intituled: An Act respecting the Militia: Con. Stat. Canada, cap. 35. Her Majesty, by and with the advice and consent, of the Legislative Council and Assembly of Canada, enacts as follows:

*DRILL ASSOCIATIONS.*
•	*Section 11.* (Certain Companies may be organized, &c, but not paid): The Commander in Chief may sanction the organization of associations for purposes of Drill and of independent Companies of Infantry composed of professors, masters, pupils of Universities, Schools or other public Institutions, or of persons engaged in or about the same, or of reserve men; but such Associations or Companies shall not be provided with any clothing or allowance therefore, nor shall they receive pay.



*PROVINCE OF CANADA.*Head Quarters, Quebec, 17th November, 1862.

*Militia General Order No. 1.*
His Excellency the Commander in Chief has been pleased to promulgate the following Orders for the information and guidance of the Militia of the Province, respecting the appointment and duties of Brigade Majors under the provisions of the existing Militia Law, viz:—

5. He will be required to organize Drill Associations amongst the Officers and Non commissioned Officers of each Battalion of Sedentary Militia within his District, with a view of their acquiring such a knowledge of, and proficiency in, their drill and military duties as will enable them to impart, as occasion may require, the knowledge thus obtained, to those under their command.......................... 



*Report: State Of The Volunteer Force.

MILITARY DISTRICTS.*

The Province being divided into 21 Military Districts, or say Lower Canada 11, and Upper Canada 10, the Volunteers in each District are under the immediate supervision of the Brigade Major, who has been appointed in accordance with the amended Militia Act of 1862, and whose duties are described as follows, in a General Order which was issued by this Department on the 17th November last:—

4. He will be required to organize Drill Associations amongst the Officers and Non commissioned Officers of each Battalion of Sedentary Militia within his District, with a view to their acquiring such a knowledge of, and proficiency in their Drill and Military duties as will enable them to impart, as occasion may require, the knowledge thus obtained to those under their command. 


*DRILL ASSOCIATIONS.*
Under the provisions of the 11th Section of the amended Militia Law, 70 Drill Associations, composed of the Officers and Non-Commissioned Officers of the Sedentary Militia, have been organized as follows: say, Lower Canada, 34; Upper Canada, 42; all of which will be supplied with arms and instruction for purposes of drill. 








*SVP: The above are just snippets, for those that are interested, fallow short-link for prime source documents, photos, &c. 

Canada’s Sedentary Militia "Drill Associations" Authorised By MGO No.1, 17th Nov., 1862.* http://wp.me/p55eja-Ca


Joseph.


----------

